
Coming Soon To Chrome: Google Bookmarks? - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/coming_soon_to_chrome_google_bookmarks.php
======
trickjarrett
This would be a killer feature from Chrome. It's not earth shattering but with
Google you have little fear of downtime or the inability to reach your
precious bookmarks.

The question of course becomes privacy and security. Ideally there would be an
option to bookmark for machine specific bookmarks. I don't need my work
bookmarks at home usually, and some home bookmarks may not be suitable to be
at work with me.

Chrome has a lot of potential to really be the first /cloud/ browser, but it's
yet to be seen if it can make a significant land grab for anything more than
initial wow factor.

Flock tried to do a lot of the cloud integration and social networking pieces,
but it never succeeded in differentiating itself from Firefox due to the Fox's
easy ability to do anything via plugins, and herein lies the problem for
Chrome.

Does Google even want to really enter the browser war? Or is it content to
keep working on its own and let Firefox / Safari / IE really fight it out?
We'll see.

------
ideamonk
Wasnt there someone who had made a firefox extension to add surfing history to
google bookmarks, and then google had scalability issues due to which they
sent him a check, mug and a tshirt and a request letter to discontinue his
extension... This seems something similar! Ofcourse the load on google is gona
be less as we don't bookmark each and everything

------
josefresco
I was hoping to see this, however as a del.icio.us user I'm afraid I'll be
left out seeing as how I'm sure Google will not implement an 'open' social
bookmarking mechanism.

------
crabapple
does anyone care? does anyone use chrome as their full-time browser? this
thing has turned out to be a huge flop for google, and a big waste of time. as
long as firefox and safari keep IE dominance in check and as a result keep the
standards-based web viable, i wonder what google really stands to gain.

~~~
timae
I use it a lot and really like it.

As far as what Google stands to gain: they pay millions to firefox and others
for search referrals stemming from the firefox homepage and the integrated
search bar. Also, Google certainly benefits from people surfing the web faster
(more page views = more money for them).

~~~
unalone
I've always wondered if this is naive: couldn't a large part of it be that
somebody at Google said "all these other browsers suck" and decided to fix it?
I mean, Chrome takes ideas from other browsers and puts it together into
something that's superb in nearly every way, especially for a beta. Google
could very well have started the project intending just to make a really good
thing.

That and, you know, the millions of dollars thing. That's big too.

(Does anybody else find it annoying that Google's software is always more
aesthetically pleasing than their online programs?)

